# 3G Modem and wireless router



## NutFarmer (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi,
Currently have Mac Pro running OSX10.5 connected to internet with 3G modem and to WD My Book World with ethernet cable. 
Replacing ethernet cable with wireless airport to DI425 router causes loss of internet. 
Assume problem with IP address conflict.

Noticed this post last year

Re: Make DI-524 router act as a wireless bridge
I found the following solution from a kind person on the PC Magazine forums. This allowed me to hook my DI-524 TO my Airport Extreme and access the 'net through the DI-524. (To explain, my stepdaughter's Nintendo DS can't use the Airport unless I cripple it to .11b/.11g-only, while the DI-524 is compatible.)
----

I don't have any direct experience with this type of configuration, but assuming that:

You have at least one computer wired directly to the Airport (or, at least one computer that can establish a wired connection).

The Airport's local IP address is set to 192.168.1.1

You are either not using static IP addressing at all or you know what static IP addresses are currently in use by anything currently connected to the Airport.

It should work without making any changes to the Airport's configuration if you temporarily disconnect the wired computer from the Airport and reconnect it to the LinkSys so you can make the following configuration changes:

Change the LinkSys's local IP address to 192.168.2.1, so that anything that uses DHCP on the LinkSys router (in particular, anything that connects via wireless to the LinkSys) will get an IP address in the 192.168.2.nnn range and, therefore, won't conflict with addresses provided by the Airport's DHCP server (which, by default, should be 192.168.1.nnn).

Reboot the computer and verify that it can reach the LinkSys's configuration page at its new 192.168.2.1 address..

Set its "Internet Connection" type to "Static IP" and choose an available static IP address on the Airport (e.g., 192.168.1.2 if you don't already have anything using static IP addressing).

Shut everything down.

Move the computer's wired connection from the LinkSys back to the Airport.
Light up everything except the LinkSys router.

Connect the WAN port on the LinkSys to one of the ports on the Airport.

Light up the LinkSys and verify that you can reach its configuration page at http://192.168.2.1. (You may have to use a computer that is wired to either the Airport or the LinkSys to do this). Generally speaking, unless all of your connections are wireless, you do not want either router's configuration page to be accessible via wireless. The LinkSys should be able to get its WAN (internet) connection from the Airport automatically.

Set up the wireless connection on the LinkSys as needed so the Nintendo can talk to it via .11g. 
Once the Nintendo connects to the Linksys via wireless, it should get an IP address in the 192.168.2.nnn range (most likely, 192.168.2.100).

I assume if I follow the above things will work.
The question is "How do I find the Airport's local IP address?"
Is the IP address above just an example or what? 
I have seen something to suggest it is 169.254.0.0
Airport Express is built-in so I assume all that is required is changing the local IP address in the DI524, then change the IP address to Static and enter an available address for Airport and all should work.
Have I missed something?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Did you configure the router and airport? You say you suspect ip conflict but provide nothing to support that theory.

"Currently have Mac Pro running OSX10.5 connected to internet with 3G modem and to WD My Book World with ethernet cable. "

So that would be 3G modem/router<>wired to<>Mac pro and My Book. Right?

"Replacing ethernet cable with wireless airport to DI425 router causes loss of internet."

Then you are configured
3G modem/router<>wireless router<>wireless airport . These are all connected by wire. Correct?

What ip address do you get when connected to the 3G modem/router?
What ip address do you get when connected to the wireless router?
What ip address do you get when connected to the airport?


----------



## NutFarmer (Jun 9, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> Did you configure the router and airport? You say you suspect ip conflict but provide nothing to support that theory.
> 
> "Currently have Mac Pro running OSX10.5 connected to internet with 3G modem and to WD My Book World with ethernet cable. "
> 
> ...


Sorry,
The 3G USB modem is plugged into the USB port of the Mac pro and shows up as a ethernet connection in Network as 114.73.97.119.
The WD MBW II is connected via cable using DHCP as 169.254.153.60
This configuration works well but I want to relocate the MBW II and connect wirelessly to it as well as my printer.

((The DI 524 does not have 3G support and is not configurable for Bridge mode. That is why I was looking at the work-around quoted which appears to work.))

When I connect to the wireless router via the built-in airport, I can no longer use the Internet.
Still connected but OSX does not appear to recognise that the connection is there. I understand that DHCP is looking for the Internet from the router default IP address.
I want to change the router default IP address out of the range of DHCP so DHCP cannot find it.
Router connect at 192.168.0.152


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"DHCP as 169.254.153.60"

That is not dhcp. That is a autoassigned ip address [apipa ip]

"I understand that DHCP is looking for the Internet from the router "

sorry. not how it works. router IS a dhcp server which after assigning it a static ip for maintenance access you would disable. You would not connect anything via its wan port or you will end up with two separate networks which fits the senerio you experienced when you connected the airport but had no network.

I don't know how mac handles routing but in the pc world you would engage ICS which then acts as a dhcp server to the rest of the lan connected devices.

The router and the airport would both be assigned ips in the range the mac is giving out, again assuming mac can do ICS.

Your physical setup should look like so.

3G<>mac<>lan card<>lan port<>[router]<>lan port<>lan port[airport]<> connected wireless devices


----------



## NutFarmer (Jun 9, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> "DHCP as 169.254.153.60"
> You would not connect anything via its wan port
> 
> The router and the airport would both be assigned ips in the range the mac is giving out,
> ...


Thank you for the response,

I am not sure we are on the same page.

I am not connecting anything to the WAN port.

I want to connect 
1. 3G <> Mac and 
2. separately, if necessary, 
Mac (using built in Airport) <> (wirelessly) router <> (LAN ethernet cable) WD Backup drive and <> (wirelessly) printer.

Two separate services connected to Mac and running concurrently.
They each work separately but not together.

I don't need to distribute the Internet wirelessly but if it works okay.

An almost identical situation was posted on this forum last year and the solution was:

Change the router's local IP address to 192.168.2.1, so that anything that uses DHCP on the router (in particular, anything that connects via wireless) will get an IP address in the 192.168.2.nnn range and, therefore, won't conflict with addresses provided by the Airport's DHCP server (which, by default, should be 192.168.1.nnn).

Set its "Internet Connection" type to "Static IP" and choose an available static IP address on the Airport (e.g., 192.168.1.2 if you don't already have anything using static IP addressing).

This indicates the DHCP addresses provided by router and Airport's servers need to be different to avoid conflict: and also that the Airport server's default address is 192.169.1.nnn. Is this correct and how can I find out?
What would Airport's DHCP server need to provide an address to?
It only needs to connect to the router.

The second paragraph appears to be aimed at delivering internet to the router, is that correct?


----------



## NutFarmer (Jun 9, 2011)

Reviewed the operation and not as I thought.

Connecting the MyBookWorld through the router causes loss of internet to browser and mail reader, even using ethernet cables.

Switching on the router stop web browser and mail from working; although, Network connection indicator is green and 3G software shows some (little) up and down data.
Connecting directly to MyBookWorld is fine.
Routing table attached


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

what you are quoting does not apply to what you want to do.

your airport won't be doing dhcp. It will be getting dhcp from the wireless router because the airport is connecting as a client not as a host.
The router will only be a wireless switch and not do any routing. After all you are not using the wan port.

your diagram is as follows;

3G<>mac w/airport<wireless connection<>[router]routerlanport<>WD drive

3G[114.73.75.113]<>mac w/airport(set to recieve dhcp 192.168.0.x)<wireless connection<>[router]routerlanport<>WD drive(set to recieve dhcp 192.168.0.x)


----------



## NutFarmer (Jun 9, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> what you are quoting does not apply to what you want to do.
> 
> your airport won't be doing dhcp. It will be getting dhcp from the wireless router because the airport is connecting as a client not as a host.
> The router will only be a wireless switch and not do any routing. After all you are not using the wan port.
> ...


Right, thanks for the comments.

I was thinking that the router signal may be swamping the modem so I moved it away but no luck. 

Next I connected by iMac to router via ethernet cable (Airport turned off) router on - web browsing and email became unavailable - MBW II available.

With the above connection, I went into OSX Network and changed the setting for the router from "Using DHCP" to "Off". This killed the connection to the router and MBW II, as expected, and allowed the web browsing and e-mail application to operate again.

Obviously it has nothing to do with Airport.

Any suggestions?

Perhaps if I enabled Internet sharing between G3 and router it would work.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

May I suggest you consider a plan and then stick to it?
Not doing so only muddies the waters.

"I connected by iMac to router via ethernet cable (Airport turned off) router on - web browsing and email became unavailable - MBW II available."

I suspect you did not remove the gatway entry from the dhcp scope on the router. This means you have two gateways, router and 3g. Mac took the router as gateway when you want the 3g to be gateway.

"setting for the router from "Using DHCP" to "Off"."
You can only do this on the wan interface of the router. You are NOT to be using the wan interface as detailed in previous post.

I detailed the proper setup in post #7. Why aren't you setting it up like that?


----------



## NutFarmer (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the response.

"May I suggest you consider a plan and then stick to it?"

Sure I want to get it set up wirelessly as discussed, but I previously stated wireless connection from Airport to router was the problem, so testing with Airport off showed that is not even in the loop and the problem is still there. So I needed make clear that my earlier advice that all works connected via cable was wrong. This will help in identifying the problem.


_"I connected by iMac to router via ethernet cable (Airport turned off) router on - web browsing and email became unavailable - MBW II available."_

"I suspect you did not remove the gatway entry from the dhcp scope on the router. This means you have two gateways, router and 3g. Mac took the router as gateway when you want the 3g to be gateway."

You're correct, I haven't made any changes to the router - can you talk me through this? 
What do I need to do to remove the gateway entry to the dhcp on the router? This seems to be the whole of the problem and the reason for the post.


"setting for the router from "Using DHCP" to "Off"."
You can only do this on the wan interface of the router. You are NOT to be using the wan interface as detailed in previous post."

I am not sure we are talking about the same thing. This refers to the configuration in the iMac so it recognises the router. Is that what you mean? Sounds like you are referring to the router settings.

"I detailed the proper setup in post #7. Why aren't you setting it up like that?
3G[114.73.75.113]<>mac w/airport(set to recieve dhcp 192.168.0.x)<wireless connection<>[router]routerlanport<>WD drive(set to recieve dhcp 192.168.0.x)"

I think this is what you mean. Yes as discussed earlier I want to set it like that but first wanted to do some tests to eliminate red herrings like Airport.

__________________


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

to access the router you would connect wired and the imac set to dhcp.
logon to the router.
go to the dhcp page and remove the gateway entry

if you do not have the ability to remove the gateway entry [some older routers didn't support this] then you will need to assign static ips with no gateway to the imac and wdbook with the routers dhcp server turned off


----------



## NutFarmer (Jun 9, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> to access the router you would connect wired and the imac set to dhcp.
> logon to the router.
> go to the dhcp page and remove the gateway entry
> 
> if you do not have the ability to remove the gateway entry [some older routers didn't support this] then you will need to assign static ips with no gateway to the imac and wdbook with the routers dhcp server turned off


Thanks again,

Router didn't respond to specified address 192.168.0.1 so swapped computers, no good, ran the IPCONFG on XP and noted default gateway of 192.168.0.2. 
The router software allows DHCP "enable/disable" I assume you mean I should disable DHCP. With disable activated configuration page lost.

IPCONFIG now shows 
Autoconfiguration IP Address 169.254.196.189

Is this reasonable?
How do I access the configuration page again?

If the router no longer provides addresses do I need to set up static addresses in the router for MBW and stuff?


----------



## NutFarmer (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi,

Setup a static address on the XP machine and able to see the router control panel again. 

Using cable connection to router from iMac (want to make that works before going wireless) changed the configuration of iMac ethernet connection (MyBookWorld) from "Using DHCP" to "Manual" and put in the IP address of the router.

Now the MyBookWorld icons and Shared folders return to the Finder screen (good), but the Internet is lost as previously (bad). Internet returns when ethernet cable unplugged.

When Safari fails, am prompted to run the diagnostics. Diagnostics says you are connecting to Internet manually via (IP of the router). It then suggests connecting DHCP. Checking the DHCP and progressing the diagnostics produces green lights on Ethernet, Internet and Server but red on Network (not sure about ISP). Diagnostics says unable to assist.

Now only one DHCP gateway but still problem working together.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I wrote:
"you will need to assign static ips with no gateway to the imac and wdbook with the routers dhcp server turned off"

You did:
The router software allows DHCP "enable/disable" I assume you mean I should disable DHCP. With disable activated configuration page lost

Totally expected if you didn't assign a static ip as suggested.

Router is at 192.168.0.2 right?
So assign the following to the imac's LAN interface
192.168.0.5 ip address
255.255.255.0 subnet
no gateway
no dns

assign the following to the mybook LAN interface
192.168.0.6 ip address
255.255.255.0 subnet
no gateway
no dns

Once you have done a static ip assignment you will be able to reach the wireless router again.


----------



## NutFarmer (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for your persistence,
I think we are nearly there.

Old bones sore and winded from getting blown off my tressel ladders a couple of meters up for a hard landing.

Removed the DNS and gateway from the iMac ethernet settings for the router.
No change yet even with MBW II disconnected from router.

Please clarify
When you say "assign the following to the mybook LAN interface"
Do you mean the router side of the interface or MBW II side?

The router software has buttons Wizard, Wireless, WAN, LAN, DHCP
DHCP is disabled
LAN is set
IP Add 192.168.0.2
SNM 255.255.255.0
Domain Name 192.168.0.1 4.2.2.3

Shall I delete this Domain name?

When connecting to the router from iMac I can see the MBW II folders in the Shared folders. One connected as guest and one not connected.









Using the XP machine to connect to the router so I can still access internet on iMac. Can't seem to access the MBW II software. Loaded WD Discovery which says there is no network detected. No MBW folders are showing up either; although it did earlier.
I had previously set the XP interface as:
IP 192.168.0.3
Mask 255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.0.1
Prim DNS 192.168.0.1 

Now I have removed the gateway and DNS.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Ouch. Falls are never good.

router is statically assigned at .2
imac's lan statically assigned at .5
MBW lan statically assigned at .6

You have a cable from router to imac
You have a cable from router to MBW
Nothing is connected to the routers wan interface.

from the imac can you ping the MBW?


----------



## NutFarmer (Jun 9, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> Ouch. Falls are never good.
> 
> router is statically assigned at .2
> imac's lan statically assigned at .5
> ...


Thanks Wand3r3r,

Even with the MBW not connected problem still exists.

3G modem <> iMac - Web browser works fine
3G modem <> iMac <> router - Web browser not working

3G modem connected DHCP
Router connected Static

3G control panel indicates "connected" in both cases.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Just to review Nutfarmer we are not doing wireless right? That happens after you successfully do this wired.

You need to confirm the settings.

Did you do exactly as follows?

Router is at 192.168.0.2 right?

So assign the following to the imac's LAN interface
192.168.0.5 ip address
255.255.255.0 subnet
no gateway
no dns

assign the following to the mybook LAN interface
192.168.0.6 ip address
255.255.255.0 subnet
no gateway
no dns
.

You have a cable going from imac to router lan port [you do not use the wan port under any circumstances]
You have a cable going from router lan port to MWB

Is this correct and have you done all of the above?

We aren't concerned about the 3g connection. We already know that works. Its the lan side of the imac we want to get working.


----------



## NutFarmer (Jun 9, 2011)

"we are not doing wireless right?" ......Correct

"Router is at 192.168.0.2 right?" ........Correct except there was a Domain Name assigned so deleted that but made no difference.

"So assign the following to the imac's LAN interface
192.168.0.5 ip address
255.255.255.0 subnet
no gateway
no dns" ........................Correct

"You have a cable going from imac to router lan port [you do not use the wan port under any circumstances] " .........Correct

"You have a cable going from router lan port to MWB" ..........Not correct, removed the MBW connection as the problem existed even with this removed. Prefer to get this part running before attempting to connect the MBW.
Also not sure how to access the MBW interface yet.
Assume I can use a browser, but don't see connection necessary, or helpful at this point. Can connect later when this works.


With the above configuration (no router LAN Domain Name no MBW connection) the problem still exists.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"The easiest way to identify your IP address is to pop open the Terminal (go to Applications -> Utilities -> Terminal)" from google

type ipconfig, hit enter and then copy/paste the contents here for review

or post a screen shot like you did on post #6


----------



## NutFarmer (Jun 9, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> "The easiest way to identify your IP address is to pop open the Terminal (go to Applications -> Utilities -> Terminal)" from google
> 
> type ipconfig, hit enter and then copy/paste the contents here for review
> 
> or post a screen shot like you did on post #6


Sounds like you want to know the IP address when connected to internet (no router connection)
This looks like it.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks for that but what I really need to see if a routing table list. Like you showed in that post [sorry its late and I dont want to go back and look at the thread]

Here's the thing, I am trying to see what is preventing you accessing both paths, one to the internet and one to the workbook. Technically if both are in different subnets and one has no gateway, you should be able to access both with no issue.

I have had limited exprience with macs but all the networking I have done with them followed normal networking expectations. It was just a matter of understanding the avalable interfaces/controls


----------



## NutFarmer (Jun 9, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> thanks for that but what I really need to see if a routing table list. Like you showed in that post [sorry its late and I dont want to go back and look at the thread]
> 
> Here's the thing, I am trying to see what is preventing you accessing both paths, one to the internet and one to the workbook. Technically if both are in different subnets and one has no gateway, you should be able to access both with no issue.
> 
> I have had limited exprience with macs but all the networking I have done with them followed normal networking expectations. It was just a matter of understanding the avalable interfaces/controls


Okay this one is with the router disconnected








and this one with router connected


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

for some reason link7 becomes default. That "default" as gateway is what is making your internet cease since it is listing the gateway as 192.168.0.5

Lets see that ifconfig output I linked you to.
or how about a print screen of the link 7 interface config screen where you put in the ip address?


----------



## NutFarmer (Jun 9, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> for some reason link7 becomes default. That "default" as gateway is what is making your internet cease since it is listing the gateway as 192.168.0.5
> 
> Lets see that ifconfig output I linked you to.
> or how about a print screen of the link 7 interface config screen where you put in the ip address?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

why is there a mobile 2? can you delete it?
post the screen for the Option Internet

You also have something else going on. Your en2 ip address it totally changing which is wrong.

in your post #21 you have
114.72.246.231

yet in your post #23 you have
first screen: 114.72.246.231
second screen: 114.72.213.3 which a completely different wan connection ip then before.

What are you doing on concerning the wan interfaces????
Are you switching to one of the modem connections for the wan?


----------



## NutFarmer (Jun 9, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> why is there a mobile 2? can you delete it?
> post the screen for the Option Internet
> 
> You also have something else going on. Your en2 ip address it totally changing which is wrong.
> ...


Deleted all mobile connections as 3G now connects as ethernet.









Option Internet









I noticed that IP address keeps changing it must just allocate on the fly.

I am not switching anything. The WAN port on the modem is not connected.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

If it keeps changing that means its being provided by a dhcp server.
So instead of "manually" you should choose "provided by dhcp" or how ever the choice is worded.

Both entries above are missing a gateway which I assume is what is meant by "router"
Usually no gateway means no internet. With either of these settings do you get internet?


----------



## NutFarmer (Jun 9, 2011)

Wand3r3r

I think I have found the problem but don't know the solution. 
Whenever I plug in a new ethernet connection the Mac decided this is where the internet is to be found and promotes it to the top of the list. 
I found the below exchange on the forum.

Order of network connections

Roland
02-11-2004, 05:40 AM
I tried this question at apples forums but got no results.

It seems that the order of network connections is used to determine which port is used for internet connection. I have dsl via built in ethernet. In order to work remotely with a client I also use the built in modem to connect to the client.

The application that I use with the client (SAPGui for Java) looks at the network connection order and uses the connection listed first. In order for me to use the application with the modem connection I have to list the modem first.

This results in the internet connection not working anymore since the modem connection is only to the client.

Is there any way to force the os x to always use built in ethernet as the connection to the internet no matter if it is first in the list or last?

Roland
hayne
02-11-2004, 06:25 AM
OS X will happily maintain several network connections as long as each is to a separate network. 

If OS X thinks that it can send packets destined for otehr machines on the Internet through your modem connection, it will use that (since it is higher in the list) in preference to your DSL connection.

So what you need to do is configure your modem connection such that it is clear that it is inappropriate for general Internet use. What this means is setting the IP address, router address, and subnet mask so that they will indicate a separate network.
I can't tell you how to do this since I don't understand what kind of connection you are getting with your SAPGui.

Here's a thread where someone did the sort of thing I'm talking about:
Multihoming... I think - The macosxhints Forums
Roland
02-11-2004, 06:44 AM
I've tried this, but it doesn't work. The SAPgui application tries only to use the network connection that is listed first. That means that I have to list the internal modem first.

When I do this, Safari/Entourage/etc only tries the internal modem for an internet connection where there is none.

The built in ethernet gets an ip from the broadband modem. The internal modem gets an ip from the server at the client.

In the modem settings under manual there doesn't seem to be any way to set the router or subnet mask.

Roland
hayne
02-11-2004, 07:09 AM
I see what you mean about there being no way to specify the router or subnet mask when using the modem.

This doesn't necessarily help you, but you can see what is happening if you run the following command in a Terminal window:

netstat -r -f inet

The results from that command show the routing tables - a list of IP address destinations and which "gateway" each will be routed towards. 

If you run that command when you are connected via modem, it will presumably (from what you have said so far) show that all packets get routed over the modem to whatever server is at the other end.
---------------------

It seems that a solution to your problem is either getting smarter SAP software (that can connect via modem even if it is not first in the list) or making your SAP connection via the Internet connection you already have (DSL). The latter possibility might involve you setting up a VPN - have a search for articles on the main macosxhints site about VPNs.
DeltaMac
02-11-2004, 07:30 AM
Doesn't creating a location work for this?
You can change the order of network connections, and have a completely different internet setup with each location, then choose the location from the Apple menu
hayne
02-11-2004, 07:40 AM
Originally posted by DeltaMac 
Doesn't creating a location work for this? That is great for when you want different configurations when you are at different locations or even if you want different configurations at different times, but the original poster wants to have simultaneous connections on two different networks. This is indeed possible (see the link to the other thread I posted above).
Roland
02-11-2004, 08:03 AM
What surprises me is that os x apps just check which network connection is first in the list and assume that this connection should be the internet connection. It would be nice if I could specify which connection should be used for what, for example http use the built in ethernet.

Roland
yellow
02-11-2004, 09:04 AM
Panther allows you to re-order the connections by clicking and dragging.. I don't know if Jaguar supports this.

System Preferences -> Network -> Network Port Configurations
Roland
02-11-2004, 09:44 AM
Yes you can reorder them. Unfortunately moving the one connection or the other results in something not working.

I'm waiting on getting a VPN access, but it seems to be slow going at my client.

If I could get this to work I would hardly ever need to use my Windows XP laptop, and that would be nice. I just bought a DP G5 1.8 replacing an old BW G3.

Roland
stetner
02-11-2004, 04:08 PM
it is simply a matter of reconfiguring your routes. Hayne saidnetstat -r -f inet which will show you something like:$ netstat -r -f inet
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination Gateway Flags Refs Use Netif Expire
default rac2.router.uq.net UGSc 10 8 ppp0
127 localhost UCS 0 0 lo0
localhost localhost UH 14 654429 lo0
169.254 link#4 UCS 0 0 en0
192.168.0 link#4 UCS 0 0 en0
strider localhost UHS 0 0 lo0
rac2.router.uq.net sXXXXXXX.student.u UH 11 0 ppp0
Which shows me that packets to:
- 192.168.0 network will go out on en0
- 127 network will go out on lo0
- 169.254 will go out en0 (rendevous?)
and everything else will go to my dial up on ppp0 (by the 'default' rule)

So, if I wanted everything except say 130.102 to go out my ethernet I would issue these commands$ sudo -s
Password:

# route delete default
delete net default

# route add default 192.168.0.1
add net default: gateway 192.168.0.1

# route add 130.102.0.0 203.15.34.13
add net 130.102.0.0: gateway 203.15.34.13

# netstat -r -f inet
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination Gateway Flags Refs Use Netif Expire
default router UGSc 2 1 en0
127 localhost UCS 0 0 lo0
localhost localhost UH 50 657467 lo0
130.102 rac2.router.uq.net UGSc 3 3 ppp0
169.254 link#4 UCS 0 0 en0
192.168.0 link#4 UCS 1 0 en0
router 0:30:ab:7:13:53 UHLW 0 0 en0 1129
strider localhost UHS 0 0 lo0
rac2.router.uq.net sXXXXXXX.student.u UH 4 0 ppp0
where 192.168.0.1 would be my local router and 203.15.34.13 is the other end of my ppp pipe. netstat now shows everything goes out en0 unless it is 130.102 which goes on ppp0 or localhost stuff that goes on loopback.

edit: just a clarification on one point
Roland
02-11-2004, 04:23 PM
The gateway that you are using in your example (203.15.34.13) is this an arbitrary value or does it have to exist?

If I eff this up, can the default routing table be recreated and how?

Roland
Roland
02-12-2004, 01:11 PM
Thanks for all the help. Today I found that the Cisco VPN client that my client's IT dept. claimed had to be ordered for me and never seemed to, was available on their network server, just laying around along with the profile file.

Since I have a user in their novell network and via modem I figured that I might be registered for VPN also. Well I installed it a it works.

Unfortuanately, if I need access to internet or my mail I have to use a proxy server since the vpn tunnel doesn't let me connect via my broadband. That means having to switch proxy settings everytime I want to use the vpn client. Maybe an applescript can fix this for me? 

Thanks again, and I'll prob. try the routing table also at some point.

Roland


----------



## NutFarmer (Jun 9, 2011)

Wand3r3r,

It is now working wirelessly.

In OSX "network" clicked the cog icon to move the 3G to top of connection table.

Internet remains connected always and MBW connects through router.

Removed the cable to router and turned on Airport connection to router.
MBW connects (cable) to router and wirelessly to Airport (iMac).

Removed USB cable to printer and changed printer setting to connect to router.
Printer detects router but iMac can not see printer, so reconnected USB cable.

Currently Airport is set to connect DHCP and MBW still default IP settings.

Should I change Airport to manual as discussed previously?

Should the printer connect to the router or Airport?


----------

